# Motorola MXL will be the one doing the dirty work



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

The Motorola bike was my "collector" bike that I didn't ride much because I wanted to keep it all nice and new. However I got a Cervelo R3 built up last week and since I don't have the heart to possibly ride that in the rain/winter time, I have decided to make use of the Merckx as the winter/training bike. No sense of spending thousands on it just to hang it there to look at.

I can sense Toomanybikes will jump in and start flaming


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

kdub said:


> The Motorola bike was my "collector" bike that I didn't ride much because I wanted to keep it all nice and new. However I got a Cervelo R3 built up last week and since I don't have the heart to possibly ride that in the rain/winter time, I have decided to make use of the Merckx as the winter/training bike. No sense of spending thousands on it just to hang it there to look at.
> 
> I can sense Toomanybikes will jump in and start flaming
> 
> ]



Blasphemy.....use the "plastic" bike for winter....Ride the Merckx in nice weather


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> Blasphemy.....use the "plastic" bike for winter....Ride the Merckx in nice weather


Yes, and you need to get the Merckx out from under that plastic bike. Something may drip off of it. You don't want to blemish such a fine frame. 

What are you thinking?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Your Merckx is made for riding, don't worry about the rain. You might want some black bar tape, however. That white tape will get grungy in a hurry.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Kdub, you must've watched too many Cervelo commercials during the Tour!! Get that Merckx out on the road and ride it like it was meant to be ridden!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

kdub said:


> The Motorola bike was my "collector" bike that I didn't ride much because I wanted to keep it all nice and new. However I got a Cervelo R3 built up last week and since I don't have the heart to possibly ride that in the rain/winter time, I have decided to make use of the Merckx as the winter/training bike. No sense of spending thousands on it just to hang it there to look at.
> 
> I can sense Toomanybikes will jump in and start flaming



There is no need for me to say a thing....................

The fact that you were already ducking is a clear sign that you are doubting your decision and feeling guilty.


That said, the bike that I rode all year round in Vancouver for 15 years was sent for S&S couplers and re-paint this year. The framebuilder told me when he opened the frame up that it looked brand new inside, not a speck of rust or corrosion anywhere.

Just ride the bikes.

(But the palstic one is for when its raining and crappy)


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Why not get a third (rain) bike?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That's what I do....then I add nicer and nicer parts to it and pretty soon it's too nice to ride in the rain... They I buy another frame and ........you get the idea....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*frame saver*

and hit it.

it's a Merckx

it's an MXL

it was made for sh!t roads and bad weather

embrace it

the bike will be happy


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

My MXL has been Frame Savered when I built it, so it's all good to go.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*then by all means*

revel in what it was made for

Merckx's scream "Ride ME! RIDE ME!" when it gets the nasties


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I take mine down dirt roads, ride in the rain and snow and race it most weekends, it was designed for use, not cruising down to the coffee shop to compare pony tails. That bike will take whatever you can dish out, even this:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*jroden*

you know it just hurts me when I see you doing that to MY bike 


sthhhhhbbbbbbbbbbbb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NEVERMIND that is your OTHER orange Merckx with the CF fork


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

No, not yours, look closely and you will discover it's just a resty old corsa, as I have two sleds w/ the same paint job. That frame actually went out tot the curb a while back anyways. Yours does get ridden pretty hard though, it's a great bike. One of the bike guys told me it just "wasn't a race bike, maybe a sunday bike but not a race bike"

I must note that I have a new hot tubes cross frame being built up this week in the same orange, not bragging or nothing...


----------



## ShortNFast (Aug 7, 2006)

*Merckx is made for riding.....*

I have contemplated for years about hanging up the old merckx and buying something new. Nothing I ride new makes me want to jump so I keep riding her. She is first year production 1980 in great shape still and signed on the top tube by none other than Eddy Merckx. Had it professionally cleaned up twice thinking I was buying a new bike and turning it into a wall bike but twice now put her back on the road. All the LBS in the area think I am crazy riding a beautiful bike like that all signed and everything but.....

Merckx are just made for riding.....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*see the above post*



jroden said:


> No, not yours, look closely and you will discover it's just a resty old corsa, as I have two sleds w/ the same paint job. That frame actually went out tot the curb a while back anyways. Yours does get ridden pretty hard though, it's a great bike. One of the bike guys told me it just "wasn't a race bike, maybe a sunday bike but not a race bike"
> 
> I must note that I have a new hot tubes cross frame being built up this week in the same orange, not bragging or nothing...


I noticed the CF fork an realized it wasn't the MXL

nice to see the MXL going through the paces. she must be very happy annd some folks on really fancy bikes must be very bummed

I've seen a HotTubes in those colors. tres sweet congrats


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

It's just the greatest bike for racing, I have not been getting dropped on the hills despite the heavy weight, in the larger size I eneded up with a high enough bottom bracket that I can get around corners fine in the crits and the balance of the bike makes for great handling. I love taking it on rides during the week, I have a cervelo TT bike that I ride more this year as I'm doing some duathlons, so it's just night and day to get out for a couple hours on a solid, comfortable bike. I chased down and passed a Harley on a twisty descent the other day, I'd not be trying that on the TT bike for sure...


----------



## AZroad (Aug 21, 2004)

I noticed that you have some kind of cloth protecting your carbon frame on your bike rack but not so for the merckx. That is the way it should be. A merckx is not some prettyboy who needs to be coddled and protected, the merckx is a raging beast that needs to be ridden!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

There is a brake cable that runs under the Cervelo's top tube. The cable digs into the tube when it's hanging on the hooks, and the cloth is there to isolate the cable from the frame.

The Merckx's cable runs inside the tube so such protection isn't necessary.


----------

